# 10 Homemade Organic Pesticides



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

A frequently asked question in the gardening forum is: 
"How do I control insect pests without using commercially prepared, toxic concoctions?"

Here is a list of recipes I came across this morning.

*1. Neem*

Ancient Indians highly revered neem oil as a powerful, all-natural plant for warding off pests. In fact, neem juice is the most powerful natural pesticide on the planet, holding over 50 natural insecticides. This extremely bitter tree leaf can be made in a spray form, or can be bought from a number of reputable companies.

To make your own neem oil spray, simply add 1/2 an ounce of high quality organic neem oil and ½ teaspoon of a mild organic liquid soap (I use Dr. Bronners Peppermint) to two quarts of warm water. Stir slowly. Add to a spray bottle and use immediately.

*2. Salt Spray*

For treating plants infested with spider mites, mix 2 tablespoons of Himalayan Crystal Salt into one gallon of warm water and spray on infected areas.

*3. Mineral oil*

Mix 10-30 ml of high-grade oil with one liter of water. Stir and add to spray bottle. This organic pesticide works well for dehydrating insects and their eggs.

*4. Citrus Oil and/or Cayenne Pepper Mix*

This is another great organic pesticide that works well on ants. Simply, mix 10 drops of citrus essential oil with one teaspoon cayenne pepper and 1 cup of warm water. Shake well and spray in the affected areas.
5. Soap, Orange Citrus Oil & Water

To make this natural pesticide, simply mix 3 tablespoons of liquid Organic Castile soap with 1 ounce of Orange oil to one gallon of water. Shake well. This is an especially effective treatment against slugs and can be sprayed directly on ants and roaches.

*6. Eucalyptus oil*

A great natural pesticide for flies, bees and wasps. Simply sprinkle a few drops of eucalyptus oil where the insects are found. They will all be gone before you know it.

*7. Onion and Garlic Spray*

Mince one organic clove of garlic and one medium sized organic onion. Add to a quart of water. Wait one hour and then add one teaspoon of cayenne pepper and one tablespoon of liquid soap to the mix. This organic spray will hold its potency for one week if stored in the refrigerator.

*8. Chrysanthemum Flower Tea*

These flowers hold a powerful plant chemical component called pyrethrum. This substance invades the nervous system of insects rendering them immobile. You can make your own spray by boiling 100 grams of dried flowers into 1 liter of water. Boil dried flowers in water for twenty minutes. Strain, cool and place in a spray bottle. Can be stored for up to two months. You can also add some organic neem oil to enhance the effectiveness.

*9. Tobacco Spray*

Just as tobacco is not good for humans, tobacco spray was once a commonly used pesticide for killing pests, caterpillars and aphids. To make, simply take one cup of organic tobacco (preferably a brand that is organic and all-natural) and mix it in one gallon of water. Allow the mixture to set overnight. After 24-hours, the mix should have a light brown color. If it is very dark, add more water. This mix can be used on most plants, with the exception of those in the solanaceous family (tomatoes, peppers, eggplants, etc.)

*10. Chile pepper / Diatomaceous Earth*

Grind two handfuls of dry chiles into a fine powder and mix with 1 cup of Diatomaceous earth. Add to 2 liters of water and let set overnight. Shake well before applying.

http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/organic-pesticides/


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Companion planting also works very well.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Bugs and weeds also seem to have an aversion to vinegar.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Think I'm going to try one of those tomrw. My cucumbers are going totally to the bugs in the last few days. : c.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Companion planting also works very well.


Tell us more. What can I put next to my tomatoe and cucumber. Bugs are working really fast on my garden.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Tried the Eucalyptus oil on a cotton ball shoved in the screen for the flies swarming around the door. Really helped.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

What would I use for katydids?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Austin said:


> What would I use for katydids?


a bunch of preying mantis? :lolsmash:

wouldn't D.E. work on them too? :dunno:


----------



## BuckeyeBopperman (May 17, 2012)

*Katydids*

*Katydids are I believe a beneficial insect. *


Austin said:


> What would I use for katydids?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

BuckeyeBopperman said:


> *Katydids are I believe a beneficial insect. *


Maybe, but they are taking over my property so I don't know what else to do.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I am going to try the chili pepper routine on them; that's what I've got in the ground now is toms and peps, and I'll be using some of last years pep crop to make this years spray...trying for sustainability, right?


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Companion planting also works very well.


I am totally into companion planting. works very very well. 
we have racoons here and they love corn of course. so in reading about keeping them away i learned they hate cucumbers. Well every year i plant the three sisters which is a mound with corn, squash, climbing beans or cukes.
I have wondered before why many of my neighbors had so much trouble with ***** eating their corn lol until I read about this I realized that is why i always get corn!!! LOL
too funny. So i just planted a bunch of three sisters mounds doing what i always do and looking forward to a nice harvest of sweet corn. :flower:


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I dont see 'bug juice' on the list....ive never tried it but it sounded interesting and almost free, and some swore by it. Here is bug juice:
Pick off a cup or so of the bugs that are eating your plants. Grind in blender with 4 cups water. Spray resulting liquid on plants. (I always wondered if the bugs smelled smashed bodies of their buddies and therefore avoided the treated plants to avoid the same fate...didnt think bugs were that smart, maybe its instinct.)


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

kappydell said:


> I dont see 'bug juice' on the list....ive never tried it but it sounded interesting and almost free, and some swore by it. Here is bug juice:
> Pick off a cup or so of the bugs that are eating your plants. Grind in blender with 4 cups water. Spray resulting liquid on plants. (I always wondered if the bugs smelled smashed bodies of their buddies and therefore avoided the treated plants to avoid the same fate...didnt think bugs were that smart, maybe its instinct.)


Interesting.

I need to find a second hand blender. I'm not going to use the same one I make smoothies with.


----------

